# We really suck right now



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's about all there is to it really. If we had been playing well we could have made the playoffs and gotten our asses handed to us in the first round. It seems pretty clear that after management quit on the team with the trades the players followed their example. I can actually see the Wallace trade, even though I don't like it. The Mohammed trade is what really pisses me off. We gave up a good player for a very minimal savings. If it were my money I might see it differently, but it's not and that was a stupid trade unless MJ was betting on the Thunder to win the West.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Wouldn't put it past him. So are they gonna trade Jackson this summer?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess it's possible we could end up with a lottery pick. David West had to leave the floor in a wheelchair tonight and we have the Hornets pick. That team just has no offensive capability as it is. Right now the Hornets are in 7th, but 3 games ahead of the Rockets and 4 games ahead of the Suns. Of course there are only 10 games left in the season so that is still a lot of games to make up in a short time. 

Right now I think the pick would be the 19th...Actually I think the Hornets would still have a shot at the home court if they were in the East, not even counting that they'd probably have more wins if they were in the East.


----------

